# Aldi North of nowhere pale ale



## trustyrusty

Hi, just trying a beer, sometimes you run out or nothing ready, or know what other beers taste like..

I thought I would have a go at these, 17.00 for 12.00, not a bad price. The recipe looks good in hops. Pacifica, green bullet and dr rudi. If I am totally honest I cannot taste or smell any hops and if I was a betting man I would say this is more a lager. Seems to have a crisp finish. Having said that is not a bad quaffer. I wonder if they think general public won't know what a pale ale is and just put a label on it that looks good. ... and is trendy.. cheers


----------



## Dave70

trustyrusty said:


> Hi, just trying a beer, sometimes you run out or nothing ready, or know what other beers taste like..
> 
> I thought I would have a go at these, 17.00 for 12.00, not a bad price. The recipe looks good in hops. Pacifica, green bullet and dr rudi. If I am totally honest* I cannot taste or smell any hops and if I was a betting man I would say this is more a lager.* Seems to have a crisp finish. Having said that is not a bad quaffer. I wonder if they think general public won't know what a pale ale is and just put a label on it that looks good. ... and is trendy.. cheers



My theory is all ALDI beers are third running party-gyle versions of some kind of Crown Lager clone with the secret ingredient being corn syrup. More of a conspiracy theory actually.


----------



## manticle

Made by lizards inside a holographic flat earth downloaded to your brain via pokemon go.

No Aldi down here so nothing of actual value to add.
Apologies


----------



## Phil McGuinness

ALDI's North of Nowhere Pale Ale just won Best Australian Style Pale Ale at the Aussie beer awards. Must be smart lizards.


----------



## Phil McGuinness

Link here - https://www.rasv.com.au/media/3306/2019-aiba-catalogue-of-results.pdf


----------



## Timbo

I’ve had that beer...how a beer that tastes like melon, using New Zealand bred hops wins gold “Classic Australian Pale Ale” is beyond me. I didn’t like it all. Was disappointed to see it beat coopers in that list which to me is the bona fide classic Aussie style pale ale.

Funny how nearly every alcoholic drink sold at ALDI is an “award winner”....


----------



## sp0rk

Timbo said:


> I’ve had that beer...how a beer that tastes like melon, using New Zealand bred hops wins gold “Classic Australian Pale Ale” is beyond me. I didn’t like it all. Was disappointed to see it beat coopers in that list which to me is the bona fide classic Aussie style pale ale.
> 
> Funny how nearly every alcoholic drink sold at ALDI is an “award winner”....


If it is judged that it fits the style guidelines, it will win an award
It doesn't have to be the best or tastiest beer, just has to fit the style guidelines


----------



## Timbo

sp0rk said:


> If it is judged that it fits the style guidelines, it will win an award
> It doesn't have to be the best or tastiest beer, just has to fit the style guidelines


I understand, and I’m obviously wrong, but a beer that originates from NZ, with NZ hops doesn’t scream classic Australian to me. If it falls under the guidelines, then I’ll happily disagree with them. From memory, it’s a super budget beer that’s less than $20 for 12 stubbies and it tasted like it. I take these things with a grain of salt!


----------



## davidcmilles50

Dissapointed with this beer. First time try... Too sweet, no noticeable hops taste, cheap and it tastes like it. Not buying this one again.


----------

